# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Cowboy has a real Texas Longhorn Bull!

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Well I know I started a thread about gettin' some Dexter cattle. I had a change of heart and got me a real Texas Longhorn Bull. We found him online yesterday and headed North today to get him. It was a long ride and has us all wiped out. The 3/4 ton sprang a leak in the radiator but, I was able to nurse her home. The little guy is just over a year old DOB 5/9/2011. The major plus is he is halter broke and trailers very easy. Better than a horse! I need to name him so any suggestions are welcome. Slippery Hollow's fill in the blank _____________. He has "Butler" bloodlines all the way from Lubbock TX.

Here he is!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## wtrfwlr

I thought you were gonna get some eatin cows?
I think on a name.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Well, Longhorns eat rough forage and are leaner than turkey, from what I have read and they are the original American herd. Kind of like eating buffalo. You should have seen the herd I bought this guy out of. Some of the heffers were about 58" horn to horn. Steers were around 6 ft. You get the added bonus of a spectacular hide and horns plus lean meat that is actually higher in protein than beef cattle. Plus being part of restoring a breed that was almost extinct. I am very excited about it!

----------


## wtrfwlr

Ok, now that you point out those benefits it does sound pretty cool. 
I guess they would be better table fair if they hadn't been on a cattle drive and forced to march for 1500 miles huh? I betcha your wife is gonna name it though.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Ok, now that you point out those benefits it does sound pretty cool. 
> I guess they would be better table fair if they hadn't been on a cattle drive and forced to march for 1500 miles huh? I betcha your wife is gonna name it though.


The wife got a good laugh out of your response. I am kinda stubborn and I'll be naming this bull.

----------


## wtrfwlr

> The wife got a good laugh out of your response. I am kinda stubborn and I'll be naming this bull.


Hmmm, You sound Bullheaded! hehehehe. If that's the case then I'll keep thinkin on a name then. 
In my younger days I thought I could ride those things! Not Longhorns of course but a whole buncha others. Silly Me!

----------


## BENESSE

How about Bull Durham?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> How about Bull Durham?


I considered Bullchit!

----------


## wtrfwlr

Without being around him and just going off the pix.... I'm thinkin Slippery Hollows Ink Spot and you could call him Ink or Inky.

----------


## kyratshooter

Did you know that the bulls do not get the rocking chair horns the breed is famous for?

The nice horns are reserved for the steers and cows.  The bulls just have those simatar curved horns like yours has a good start on.

----------


## Tootsiepop254

You can also milk a longhorn.  They don't have the output that a dairy cow does, but is perfect for single family consumption.  The milk is a little creamier as well, and makes the BEST butter.  And such sweet tempers! Cowboy, you sure have a nice lookin' bull!

----------


## Batch

I was thinking dinner or supper or tender. Then I remembered the Australian slang for food was tucker. So, I would call the bull Tucker.

----------


## Delta 5168

You realize, of course, that every respectable Sandlapper has to name at least one of his critters with something to do with the Gamecocks or the Tigers?  My son is a big Tiger fan and I used to date Miss Clemson (yes, for real! - looong time ago), so I'm tossing out "Tiger".

----------


## wtrfwlr

> You realize, of course, that every respectable Sandlapper has to name at least one of his critters with something to do with the Gamecocks or the Tigers?  My son is a big Tiger fan and I used to date Miss Clemson (yes, for real! - looong time ago), so I'm tossing out "Tiger".


Oh I don't know Delta, if you were to give a Bull a Tiger name would that not give him a complex? :Confused1:

----------


## hunter63

Mountain men didn't name anything they might have to eat someday........LOL
Nice looking bull.

Bunch of the Louisana pipe line and well owners are garzing long horns inside the fence around the wells.......Look fearsome, but really not, form what i have seen.

----------


## BENESSE

> I considered Bullchit!


You intend to eat him later?

----------


## natertot

Beautiful animal! How about "T-Bone" for a name?

----------


## tj922

Well Cowboy, If he has Butler lines, and you are gonna use him for stud service, how about Mr Deeds?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Sorry, I haven't been on. Went and picked up more fence today, and well nothin' went right today! I read over ya'lls names and am still undecided.

----------


## Winter

Well, he looks like cookies and cream and has devil horns. How about CC Devil?

Good looking animal.

----------


## Delta 5168

> Oh I don't know Delta, if you were to give a Bull a Tiger name would that not give him a complex?


  Well, if Cowboy is a Carolina fan, he could always call him "Roho", cause I figure he will be used for stud.  But, that would give him a chicken complex and really confuse him when he walks by Chick-Fil-A!  I'll leave it to you pros.

----------


## hunter63

I vote "Rosebud"......yeah, go ahead make fun of me....I dare ya......
People are gonna say...."Whats his name?'.....
You say "Roebud"

"Rosebud?....That's a funny name".

"Yeah, well, YOU go tell him that...."

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

What do ya'll think about 000 Triple Aught? Someone will be along shortly to correct the spelling....

----------


## hunter63

Has merit......that's Ought
The Lab is named Gunner, althought his real name starts with a gadammit....so offical names and nick-names, will differ slightly.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Has merit......that's Ought
> The Lab is named Gunner, althought his real name starts with a gadammit....so offical names and nick-names, will differ slightly.


I bet Winnie says Naught....

----------


## Delta 5168

Ok, CBS, how about a bull with his own theme song?  Maybe good ol' Wtrfwlr has "Woolly Bully" by Sam the Sham and the Pharos on his oldie goldie juke box.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Why of course I do! I like this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHF558u6Q_8

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Why of course I do! I like this song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHF558u6Q_8


Not quite what i had in mine...I have found if you hold onto his horns, at least you know where they are going....

----------


## Winnie

> I bet Winnie says Naught....


She does :Wink:

----------


## Winnie

Re the name.... I think he's a Sabre, or Spot.

----------


## LowKey

Keeping him for breeding stock Cowboy?
Wouldn't name him at all if you are gonna eat him. Unless you and the family can handle "we're having Spot for supper tonight".
Aught is right if you are talking about zeros. 00 = double aught.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Keeping him for breeding stock Cowboy?
> Wouldn't name him at all if you are gonna eat him. Unless you and the family can handle "we're having Spot for supper tonight".
> Aught is right if you are talking about zeros. 00 = double aught.


Yes, he will be our herd sire, plan is to keep him where we can handle him. He likes honey buns alot, is halter broke and leads readily so far. Trailered great too, much better than a horse. Not sure if his demeanor will change with age. This is my first rodeo, any tips are welcome.

----------


## wtrfwlr

I know a gal that has stock and she names everything, cows, pigs, goats, heck even her chickens and ducks. She slaughters and butchers them herself and just writes the name right on the package when it goes in the freezer! 
"Hey, lets thaw out some Daisy Steaks for the grille tonight!"

----------


## LowKey

If you and the family can handle it, that's fine. LOL.
We could never tell our chickens apart so naming them was never an option.

----------


## wtrfwlr

I'm with you on that LowKey! I'm a hunter and I am confident I could slaughter my own livestock but name it? Uh........prolly not!

----------


## Sparky93

We have had many longhorn bulls, Dad uses them for team roping practice but after they get to big to work through the shoot any more we get them ground into hamburger. And all the steak cuts are ground into hamburger as well, after they been chased up and down the arena thousands of times the steaks are pretty tough but they make some dang good burger with all the steak cuts in there... Oh and don't forget to save the rocky mountain oysters...

----------


## Sparky93

> I know a gal that has stock and she names everything, cows, pigs, goats, heck even her chickens and ducks. She slaughters and butchers them herself and just writes the name right on the package when it goes in the freezer! 
> "Hey, lets thaw out some Daisy Steaks for the grille tonight!"


Dad usually gives the long horns a nickname since he practices roping them a bunch, we had one nicknamed Donald because he was all black except it looked like he had a orange toupee on (Donald Trump) and he just hauled off the last of our long horns since we are moving. One of them was nicknamed Voodoo, he was a mix of long horn and a Mexican breed that I can't remember, he looked mean as a rattler without tipped horns but he would try to jump fences to get away from you.

*edit
I was listening to this song and thought you would like it Cowboy (if you haven't heard it before), it's one of my favorite Chris LeDoux songs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAECITidCKs

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Dad usually gives the long horns a nickname since he practices roping them a bunch, we had one nicknamed Donald because he was all black except it looked like he had a orange toupee on (Donald Trump) and he just hauled off the last of our long horns since we are moving. One of them was nicknamed Voodoo, he was a mix of long horn and a Mexican breed that I can't remember, he looked mean as a rattler without tipped horns but he would try to jump fences to get away from you.
> 
> *edit
> I was listening to this song and thought you would like it Cowboy (if you haven't heard it before), it's one of my favorite Chris LeDoux songs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAECITidCKs


I gave it a listen. Hadn't heard that one, not a big Chris LeDoux fan. I like the lyrics on this one. Thanks for posting!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Just so noone gets any bright idea's about this being easy...My Bull (Still No Name) learned real quick how to toss my 12' gate up in the air. I have been out in the rain the better part of the afternoon, he don't like the tempory pasture w/out grass even w/ hay and feed. He seems well enough now that he has a pasture w/grass, thank goodness it was Labor Day today. Got the new fence finished and washed 1 of the horses. Something tells me Bulls are smarter and more take more patience than horses....

----------


## Sparky93

> Just so noone gets any bright idea's about this being easy...My Bull (Still No Name) learned real quick how to toss my 12' gate up in the air. I have been out in the rain the better part of the afternoon, he don't like the tempory pasture w/out grass even w/ hay and feed. He seems well enough now that he has a pasture w/grass, thank goodness it was Labor Day today. Got the new fence finished and washed 1 of the horses. Something tells me Bulls are smarter and more take more patience than horses....


Ya, you got to put your gate l hinges facing each other lol, we learned that lesson too. And the time we left the gate open we spent 3 months hunting them down out on the mine country. It always seemed like people would see them and call us at 3 in the morning. Dad was about 1 week away from going out with the rifle and dropping them but they ended up getting in a old farmers empty feed lot next to another lot full of cattle and he saw them and closed the gate. Lets just say they got ran hard through the roping arena after we got em back and dad and his buddy didn't take it easy stretching them out when they roped them...

----------


## oldtrap59

I haven't been on for awhile so just saw the new bull, Cowboy. Neighbor has a small herd of these beasties but his are all a rusty red and white. Some of them have a serious set of horns though. From what I have seen of his they tend to be pretty easy going. Even his bull. Btw yours has one nice looking hide. As far as a name, how about Cowboys First? First for short.

Oldtrap

----------


## towelie

I would suggest the name "Maximus Corniger."
It is a Latin phrase I came up with. "Maximus" being the greatest superlative for "big" or in this case, the word's alternative translation of "long". So essentially it means "Longest". "Corniger" on the other hand has the word "Corn" in it, which of course adds to the farm-ish value of the name. The meaning of "Corniger" (as if no one saw this coming  :Smile:  ) is "Horn". 

To summarize, it means "Longest Horn" in Latin.

----------


## towelie

You also mentioned that this here longhorn is saddle broken. Have you considered using it as if it were a competition horse? I once heard of a cow that exists out somewhere in Denmark or some country close to it that could jump over 3 foot high fences! Although training a longhorn to do that might be dangerous... If you go through an 8 foot wide jump with 6 foot wide horns and are off center by even a little more than a foot, the jump might topple over!  :Smile:

----------

